# seaman's knife?



## maple360 (2 Feb 2014)

I am a stoker thats going to be sailing for the next few weeks while we work out our RRI's. I was told that my gerber needs to be replaced with a fixed blade knife. Not sure how often Ill be on the upper decks for this trip  :facepalm: , but I need a little advice on where I would be able to find a "good" one that will last me a while. A few examples on what I should be going for would be nice. Thanks guys!


----------



## q_1966 (3 Feb 2014)

The Yachtsman style sheath (with marlin spike and shackle key is quite popular) not sure about specifics with the blade (part serrated / non serrated).

http://www.grohmannknives.com/pages/r3s.html

http://www.canadiansoldiers.com/equipment/personal/edgedtools.htm


----------



## Kat Stevens (3 Feb 2014)

The doctor who did my vasectomy used a semen knife, I think it was about a 14 inch long rusty blade.


----------



## Pat in Halifax (3 Feb 2014)

Double check with one of your PO/MS. Some departments have done past buys and might have them with the departmental storesman or Ch Eng. Also, just ask around the ship. Personally, in the roughly 24 years on a ship, I never carried anything but a gerber type one.


----------



## AirDet (8 Feb 2014)

I've always carried Gerbers and Bucks. What I noticed is that the US NEX has a great selection at great prices. SOGs are often found at cost.

Personally, I have 3 requirements: 1) quality blade/steel, 2) non-slip comfortable grip, and 3) overall functional design. The popular SOGs don't work for me because the handles are too tiny in my hand. I feel like I'm holding a tooth pick. I considered the Ka-bar but it was just a little over the top, if you know what I mean.

Check out the NEX as soon as you're able.


----------



## Kat Stevens (8 Feb 2014)

Save yourself a pile of cash on Gucci knives, and get yourself one of these: 
 http://www.canadianoutdoorequipment.com/store/mora-companion-mg-bushcraft-knife.html  
 Cheap, well made, sharp as a razor and won't break your heart when the hull monster eats it. Hell, get two.  You can find them at parts stores and whatnot too, for cheaper, this was just the first hit on a quick search.


----------



## AirDet (8 Feb 2014)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> Save yourself a pile of cash on Gucci knives, and get yourself one of these:
> http://www.canadianoutdoorequipment.com/store/mora-companion-mg-bushcraft-knife.html
> Cheap, well made, sharp as a razor and won't break your heart when the hull monster eats it. Hell, get two.  You can find them at parts stores and whatnot too, for cheaper, this was just the first hit on a quick search.



Not a bad looking knife. If it feels good in your hand and comes with serrated blade I'd get one.


----------



## Kat Stevens (8 Feb 2014)

Why is serrated a requirement?  They're much more difficult to keep sharp, this knife can be sharpened on a mess ceramic coffee mug, and I find they stick and tear rope and whatnot more than cut it.   I had an abusive relationship with serrated blades for a while, but ended up going back to a regular blade.


----------



## Lightguns (8 Feb 2014)

Another vote Grohmann (my home town and there are my cousins making your knives).  Keep my cousins off EI!

Seriously, the Mora is excellent and well under priced for it's elegant simplicity.  If Mors K swears by 'em........!


----------



## q_1966 (20 Feb 2014)

I imagine serrated makes rope cutting easier, advantage of it being partially serrated; best of both worlds.


----------



## Kat Stevens (21 Feb 2014)

A serrated knife when new will cut rope nicely, but after not too many cuts, the serrations become dull, hemp and manila especially will screw a blade very fast.  They are a pain to sharpen without Gucci ceramic stick thingies.  End of the day, buy what makes you happy, but I spent 23 and change years using a knife almost every single day, and my serrated flirtation did not last long.


----------



## MSEng314 (21 Feb 2014)

This is what divers on the ship use and it seems to work great for them:

Titanium Dive Knife

Serrated on one side, flat on the other, tanto tip so it's hard to accidentally stab yourself, titanium blade will never rust, and the clips mean you will never drop it by accident. I've used it for years and it works great for me, not a bad price for what it does either.


----------



## McG (22 Feb 2014)

You may not need to buy anything.  The supply system has A hunting knife (usually made by Grohman). Either individual sailors are entitled to draw them from clothing or each ship holds a huge entitlement.  I forget which of the two possibilities is correct, and don't have access to the MA files.


----------



## Halifax Tar (22 Feb 2014)

MCG said:
			
		

> You may not need to buy anything.  The supply system has A hunting knife (usually made by Grohman). Either individual sailors are entitled to draw them from clothing or each ship holds a huge entitlement.  I forget which of the two possibilities is correct, and don't have access to the MA files.



You are right and wrong MCG.  We do have an knife made by Grohman in the CFSS.  BUT it is a locally procured and locally managed item.  Meaning yes its out there but at the discretion and budgetary constraints of the users command to decide whether to buy it or not. 

Every once in a while we would get a stock of them in at the CFB Halifax clothing stores but they didn't last long and we seldom topped up.  On ship I bought mine at the canteen, as we simply didn't buy them for issue. 

We did have another knife that had a cheap leather sheath and a blue plastic handle but these were quickly removed as the sheath was of poor manufacture and sailors we getting stabbed through them


----------



## McG (22 Feb 2014)

Halifax Tar said:
			
		

> You are right and wrong MCG.  We do have an knife made by Grohman in the CFSS.  BUT it is a locally procured and locally managed item.  Meaning yes its out there but at the discretion and budgetary constraints of the users command to decide whether to buy it or not.


No.  It is nationally purchased and managed.  The TA/LCMM is within DCSEM 3, and it caused a political ruckus a few years ago when the national contract for a purchase was awarded to an Ontario bidder as opposed to Grohman in NS.


----------



## McG (22 Feb 2014)

For reference: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/79847.0


----------



## Halifax Tar (22 Feb 2014)

MCG said:
			
		

> No.  It is nationally purchased and managed.  The TA/LCMM is within DCSEM 3, and it caused a political ruckus a few years ago when the national contract for a purchase was awarded to an Ontario bidder as opposed to Grohman in NS.



Interesting!  I will have to look at this on Monday.  I know when I was working in the stores office of HMCS Toronto what I said previously was the criteria at that time.  But like pips and crowns perhaps its changed...  

Could TA/LCMM // DCSEM 3 be an Army specific org by chance ?   I'm not up on my acronyms


----------



## Halifax Tar (22 Feb 2014)

MCG said:
			
		

> For reference: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/79847.0



Oh I remember that.  And I don't doubt you.  But a Knife Hunting and a Knife Seaman's may be two different NSN but be so physically similar its hard to discern one from the other. 

Having said that the plastic blue handled one is the one we more often issued out, when I was there.  Any Grohman knife I saw on ship was either bought using the LPO process by a individual department or was bought at the canteen.


----------



## McG (22 Feb 2014)

DCSEM is Director Combat Support Equipment Management, in ADM(Mat).    The 3 section includes misc tools.

The hunting knife is definitely in use by the Navy.


----------



## Halifax Tar (27 Feb 2014)

There are two on the Naval Operations Clothing and Equipement SOI 

Ma Doc No: D01505CFS
OPI/OIC: DNRS 3-7 
Issue Date: 2013-11-29

01-434-3453  Knife, Pocket, IMA 1Z (NDHQ Controlled Item), Nil Stock in the CFSS
21-844-5956  Knife, Hunting, IMA 1R (QD MSG Required), Nil Stock in the CFSS (Sea Trg Satff Only) 

As I said in the post if you want any you will have to get yout Dept to use their budget to buy some.

OR the ship can buy them but then their issue and return would be controlled by the sup techs (i.e. Clearing in and out procedures)


----------



## GreenMarine (27 Feb 2014)

Beyond a Knife (I have folding blade/merlin spike, lineman knife [wooded handle, leather sheath], an issued plasic handled knife (POS) and gerber ) I would take a along, a lighter, a few pens, small flash light, some personal band-aides and RAS candy worthers orginals. Bo'sn Call optional. Yes you made be a stoker but still stuff that you get hauled up to the main deck to handle.

The Reflecting on Halifax  Tar yes the system is short on sea knives, yes your department may take care of that need for you, but spend the $5+ dollars at a thrift store get a sturdy 4 incher to hold you over till you get one thought the system.  I would spend to much out of pocket, for it to be lost at sea. 

Good Luck


----------



## Halifax Tar (27 Feb 2014)

GreenMarine said:
			
		

> but spend the $5+ dollars at a thrift store get a sturdy 4 incher to hold you over till you get one thought the system



Thats what I did.  Went to the ships canteen and bought a Knife/Spike package deal.  It was more than 5$ though I can tell you


----------



## Fishbone Jones (27 Feb 2014)

GreenMarine said:
			
		

> I would take a along, a lighter, a few pens, small flash flesh light, some personal band-aides and RAS candy worthers orginals.




There fixed that for you. 
 ;D


----------



## Bravosixniner (11 Jul 2014)

Grab yourself a good old fixed blade spiderco blade. Those can last you your military career, the blade is also grounded so is stronger than most fixed blades.


----------

